# 5 a side football?



## Tsiege (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello, 
I just recently moved to Portugal from Scotland. I live about ten minutes outside Cascais. 

Was wondering if there were any 5 a-side football teams or 11's for that matter looking for players? Im an average player looking for a game at least once a week. Don't care if its a league or just a kick about on the beach. If anyone has any information please get in touch.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi.

I don't know how stuff works outside of Portugal, but here in Portugal people don't organize games open to everyone, it's usually just for people who know each other.

That doesn't mean you can't play if you don't know anyone.

What I suggest you do is for you to go find a few 5 a side (free) fields and try to find people playing there, then you can ask to play. The acceptance rate should be quite high despite what I said above. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tsiege (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thanks*

Hello UniG
Thanks for the respond. Ill have a little walk into Cascais etc when the weather improves see if i can see anyone playing.
In Scotland you get a lot of people trying to organize friendly games and in leagues so you find loads of posts online and posters at sporting venues looking for players. I've only just started looking but hopefully ill find something. Thanks for advice.

Cheers


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Go to the local Camara, Junta or Tourist office and ask for a list of facilities, clubs, even the smallest parish generally has a pitch and teams


----------

